# AMD Freesync oder 144 Hz



## Rhisdur (24. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute, 

ich suche für mein Setup einen neuen Monitor mit 24 Zoll. Es soll definitv ein FullHD Monitor im unteren Preissegment werden, allerdings Gamingtauglich (kurze Reaktionszeiten und frei von Schlieren). 

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Sapphire Radeon R9 280x Vapor-X Dual mit 3GB GDDR5. 

Nun gibt es von AOC ein Modell mit AMD Freesync, jedoch mit nur 75Hz (für rund 170€). 

Taugt das Feature was (und kann meine Graka das, hab dazu nix gefunden)?

Oder sollte ich doch lieber einen 144Hz-tauglichen kaufen?  (Wobei meine Hardware eher 60 - 70 Frames schafft)...

PS: Bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge, allerdings beträgt mein Budget 100-200€.


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2016)

Die 280 kann kein freesync.

Hier noch mal der Link zu Freesync auf der AMD Seite

AMD FreeSync™ Technologie


> GRAFIKKARTEN
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 300 Series
> ...




Spielst du viele Shooter kann sich ein 144hz Display lohnen, vorausgesetzt deine Hardware schafft diese FPS in deiner Software.
Wenn nicht, dann nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2016)

Bei dem Budget kriegst du nur einen gebrauchten 144Hz Monitor.
Wie schon gesagt, nutzt dir Freesync bei deiner jetzigen Karte nichts.
Was spielst du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Rhisdur (24. Mai 2016)

Ich spiele eigentlich alles. Momentan Minecraft, Doom, Ark, Arma 3, Starcraft. 



> Spielst du viele Shooter kann sich ein 144hz Display lohnen, vorausgesetzt deine Hardware schafft diese FPS in deiner Software.



Bei Doom schaff ich 50-60 Frames .. Vermutlich bin ich in 1-2 Jahren froh wenn ich überhaupt noch in diesen Bereich komme.


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2016)

Wenn du dir im Laufe der nächsten 2 Jahre ne neue GPU zulegst wäre ein gesyncter monitor bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
Dazu müsste man aber wissen was man wohl kaufen wird -> Nvidia oder AMD?!

Ich würde mich da nicht festlegen wollen...

Kauf einfach einen soliden WQHD Schirm.
Da kann man die 280 doch ganz gut für gebrauchen, und bei nem GPU Upgrade haste dann noch mehr Spaß dran.


----------



## Rhisdur (24. Mai 2016)

> Wenn du dir im Laufe der nächsten 2 Jahre ne neue GPU zulegst wäre ein gesyncter monitor bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
> Dazu müsste man aber wissen was man wohl kaufen wird -> Nvidia oder AMD?!



Da meine R9 280x kein Sync kann seh ich das genauso. Wer weiß welche Grafikkarte in den nächsten Jahren günstig hergeht. 

Meinst du die Grafikkarte schafft die WQHD-Auflösung?


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2016)

Wieso nicht?! 

Kommt doch darauf an was du damit machst und was du wie und wo einstellst.

Ohne oder mit reduzierter Kantenglättung, und hier und da mal einen Effekt auf hoch statt Ultra -> macht das ganze sehr spielbar.
Wenn du immer mindestens 60FPS haben musst, dann wird das in manchen Titeln ja jetzt schon nicht klappen, ohne an den Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen.

Ich kenne 2 mit jeweils einer 270 und einer 280, beide mit einem Dell U2515h - lässt sich durchaus machen.
Und wenn man nicht weiter reduzieren will als unter Full HD, dann stellt man halt FullHD auf dem WQHD Display ein.

Mit den richtigen Tools lässt sich sehr leicht identifizieren welche Komponente gerade überfordert ist.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2016)

Kommt drauf an was du spielen willst. Für Shooter würde ich mehr Hz empfehlen. Es geht auch mit 60, aber mehr ist immer gut


----------



## Rhisdur (30. Mai 2016)

> Kommt drauf an was du spielen willst. Für Shooter würde ich mehr Hz empfehlen. Es geht auch mit 60, aber mehr ist immer gut



Ich spiel zwar schon Shooter, aber bin jetzt nicht jemand der täglich an CS, Battlefield oder COD hängt.


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (30. Mai 2016)

Für Shooter und andere Spiele wo die Bilddarstellung flüssiger wirken soll, macht auch ein 120Hz Bildschirm Sinn.
Selbst ohne Freesync oder G-Sync.

Auch wenn die Grafikkarte die hohen FPS nicht schaft, so kann sie doch feinere bzw. schnellere Bildwiederholfrequenzen nutzen.
Immerhin versucht eine Grafikkarte immer so schnell wie möglich das Bild an den Monitor auszugeben.

Um so höher die machbare Bildfrequenz (z.B 120 Hz) ist, um so schneller kann das Bild ausgegeben werden.
Daraus resultiert dann auch dass das wiedergegebene flüssiger wirkt, da nicht so lange auf die mögliche Bildausgabe des Monitors gewartet werden muss.

Sollte dir also ein FullHD Bildschirm mit hoher Bildfrequenz wie mit 120 Hz ausreichen, so hast du ein besseres und flüssigeres Bild als wenn du jetzt einen mit höherer Auflösung in betracht ziehen würdest. Ein Bildschirm welcher von 2560x1400 auf 1920x1080 Pixel runter skalieren muss, stellt das Bild nie so perfekt dar als wenn man die native Auflösung des Bildschirm verwendet. In deinem Fall also FULLHD.

Hier zählt also, um so höher die Bildwiederholfrequenz ist, desto schneller kann das Bild ausgegeben werden.
Selbst wenn nicht die angestrebte Bildwiederholfrequenz erreicht wird, da der Monitor einfach schneller auf die Grafikkarte reagieren kann.
(kürzere Schaltzeiten von Bild zu Bild)

Edit: In Frage kommender Monitor --> LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 1920x1080, Auflösung (horizontal): ab 1920 Pixel, Auflösung (vertikal): ab 1080 Pixel, Reaktionszeit: bis 2ms, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz, Grafikanschlüsse: HDMI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rhisdur (30. Mai 2016)

Ok danke. Mal generell ne Frage, da mein Budget leider nicht sehr hoch ist. Was macht mehr Sinn einen hochwertigeren Monitor mit 60Hz zu kaufen oder einen günstigen mit 144hz 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

Willst du einfach nur nen schnellen Monitor um Shooter zu zocken, dann nen billigen 144Hz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Mai 2016)

60FPS sind aber mit Sync auch total Smooth.
Erst ne ganze ecke drüber machen sich die 144Hz in der Smoohheit bemerkbar.
Ausgeschlossen natürlich beim Surfen da isses so oder so mit 144Hz geschmeidig.

MMn lieber nen ordentlichen 60Hz+Sync ohne würde ich nix mehr kaufen  als 144Hz aus der Tonne.

Obwohl -200€ isses glaub fast egal...^^


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

Smoothes Gummi mit Vsync, das stimmt.
Nen schneller mit 60Hz und Vsync ist teilweise unerträglich.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Mai 2016)

Wer redet von V-sync?
Das es mit V-Sync gummigaming ist sollte ja jeder wissen...^^


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn du nur 60Hz+Sync schreibst, gehe ich von Vsync aus.


----------



## Rhisdur (1. Juni 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Da meine Grafikkarte weder GSync noch FreeSync unterstützt, bleibt mir aufgrund des Budgets nur die Möglichkeit einen 24" Monitor mit 144Hz zu nehmen oder einen 27" mit 60 Hz. 

Von der Diagonale her wär es egal (Spiel Momentan auf nem 22", von daher sind 24" schon eine verbesserung). 

Letztendlich muss ich mich zwischen folgenden Modellen entscheiden: 

- AOC G2460FQ AOC g2460Fq Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    (den würd ich allerdings sogar für 215€ kriegen)
- Asus VS278H ASUS VS278H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (214€)
- Asus VS278Q (ähnliches Modell mit mehr anschlüssen für 225€)
- Asus VG248QE (ASUS VG248QE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Im Prinzip spiele ich nicht allzu viele Shooter, doch immer wieder mal zwischendurch. Theoretisch würde eine 60Hz Modell reichen, allerdings hab ich mit meinem alten Monitor (LG W2242T) schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was flimmern angeht. 

Wenn ich mehrere Stunden ein Spiel zocke das unter 60 Frames fällt (ARK läuft mit 20-30) und ich mal zwischendurch weggehe, hab ich ein richtiges Flimmern im Auge. Wird das mit einem 144Hz Monitor besser, oder liegt das wirklich an der schlechten Fps-Zahl? Generell hatte ich bei meinem alten Monitor immer Probleme mit schlieren, Ghosting und Bewegungsunschärfen. 

Da ich nicht festlegen kann welche Grafikkarte ich beim nächsten Aufrüsten herbekomme, macht es keinen Sinn auf einen Monitor zu setzen, der GSync oder FreeSync unterstützt. 

Daher stell ich mir abschließend die Frage lieber 144 Hz oder 3 Zoll mehr (fürs gleiche Geld). 

Was sagt ihr: Sind die 144 Hz wirklich ein großer Pluspunkt (auch für die Zukunft) oder soll ich das eher, als Goodie betrachten (is gut wenn mans hat, bringt n bisschen was, aber muss nicht.)


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (2. Juni 2016)

Rhisdur schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehrere Stunden ein Spiel zocke das unter 60 Frames fällt (ARK läuft mit 20-30) und ich mal zwischendurch weggehe, hab ich ein richtiges Flimmern im Auge. Wird das mit einem 144Hz Monitor besser, oder liegt das wirklich an der schlechten Fps-Zahl? Generell hatte ich bei meinem alten Monitor immer Probleme mit schlieren, Ghosting und Bewegungsunschärfen.
> 
> Was sagt ihr: Sind die 144 Hz wirklich ein großer Pluspunkt (auch für die Zukunft) oder soll ich das eher, als Goodie betrachten (is gut wenn mans hat, bringt n bisschen was, aber muss nicht.)



Aus diesem Anlass bin ich auf ein 144 Hz Bildschirm gewechselt und habe dabei auch nicht gespart. 
Wenn ich 800 EURO für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben kann, kann ich das auch für einen Monitor.
Bei mir war es daher der ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q geworden. 
In der Freesync Variante ASUS MG278Q ist er sogar noch einiges günstiger.

Jeder muss entscheiden ob er lieber in Bildqualität, Bildwiederholfrequenz oder sogar in beides investiert.

Du kannst auch versuchen mit einigen Tools die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf etwa 75 Hz zu steigern.
Einfach nach Monitor übertakten suchen (z.B wie hier HardwareLUXX Monitor "übertakten").
Zu beachten ist das sowohl die Monitorelektronik wie auch das Display selber nur bestimmte Frequenzen zulassen.
Das heißt, nicht enttäuscht sein wenn nicht viel geht. 

Eventuell auch die Windows Einstellungen prüfen, ob die Standardfrequenzen übergangen werden können.

Wenn sich bei einer höheren Bildwiederholfrequenz sich das Flimmern mit den Augen legt, so benötigst du einen Monitor wo halt diese Bildwiederholfrequenz um einiges höher ist. Eventuell reicht auch eine Übertaktung des Monitors aus (Standardfrequenzen wie 65/70/75/80/85 testen).


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2016)

Welchen Monitor hast du jetzt überhaupt?


----------



## Rhisdur (2. Juni 2016)

Hatte den LG W2242T und hab mich jetzt für den AOC G2460FQ entschieden. Danke an alle. 

Das überwiegend positive Feedback zum Thema 144Hz hat mich einfach überzeugt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2016)

Den AOC hätte ich zwar aufgrund der sehr hohen Grundhelligkeit nicht genommen, aber ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Rhisdur (2. Juni 2016)

Ok, aber warum ist die hohe Grundhelligkeit schlecht. 

Man kann sie doch runterregeln oder ?




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2016)

Ähmm, Grundhelligkeit ist Einstellung 0, da kannst du nichts mehr runterregeln.


----------



## Rhisdur (2. Juni 2016)

Oh ok. Na am besten ich teste ihn einfach. Das empfindet ja jeder etwas anders...




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2016)

Ja das stimmt.
ISt halt nicht so angenehm, wenn der immer  mit mindestens 150-160 cd/m² leuchtet.


----------



## Rhisdur (3. Juni 2016)

Ok. Ist das bei Asus Monitoren besser gelöst? 

Ist das bei AOC generell so?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2016)

Da gibt es kein generell, da braucht es Tests zu.


----------



## Rhisdur (9. Juni 2016)

Ok. Danke erstmal. Wenn er da ist werd ich euch ein Feedback hinterlassen.


----------



## Rhisdur (10. Juni 2016)

Gestern hab ich den Monitor nochmal getestet und bin eigentlich schon zufrieden. Da ich eh meist in einem hellen Raum spiele, passt die höhere Grundhelligkeit. 

Die 144Hz sind super und machen sich deutlich bemerkbar. 
Wobei der Unterschied bei Titeln, die nur 60 Frames liefern nicht so groß ist. 

Alles in allem bin ich schon zufrieden. Die 144Hz möchte ich nicht mehr missen. 

Allerdings bin ich grad am überlegen, ob ich ihn doch nochmal gegen den AOC G2460PF tausche. 
Der liegt preislich nur ein kleines Stück höher, wäre verstellbar und hätte Freesync. Das kann ich zwar momentan nicht nutzen, 
aber im Hinblick auf die Zukunft...


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Welchen hast du denn jetzt überhaupt?


----------



## Rhisdur (10. Juni 2016)

> Welchen hast du denn jetzt überhaupt?



Hab den AOC G2460FQ (144Hz)

Bin jetzt am Überlegen ob ich doch noch zum AOC G2460PF wechsele (144Hz, Freesync). 

preislich liegen die 30€ auseinander. Und der G2460PF hätte einen besseren Standfuß (der vom G2460 lässt sich nur kippen).


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Ok, keine Ahnung was der für ne Grundhelligkeit hat, finde da keinen Test zu.


----------



## Rhisdur (10. Juni 2016)

> Ok, keine Ahnung was der für ne Grundhelligkeit hat, finde da keinen Test zu.



Die Monitore sind vom Panel her identisch. Für die 30 Euro Aufpreis hätte er folgende Vorteile: 

- 2 farbiges Design
- USB Hub auf der Seite
- lässt sich höhenverstellen und drehen (nicht nur kippen)
- hat eine Kabelführung auf der Rückseite 
- Unterstützt 144Hz + Freesync (von 35-144Hz)

Da ich mich mittlerweile auch über die kommenden Grafikkarten informiert hab und die Radeon RX 480 für mich vielleicht ne Option wäre ist das Thema Freesync natürlich etwas interessanter geworden.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Die Grundhelligkeit hat nichts mit dem Panel zu tun, der BenQ XL2430T hat auch das gleiche Panel, ist aber ganz anders abgestimmt.
Würde da eher den Iiyama GB2488HSU-B2 nehmen. 
Da geht Freesync zwar nur bis 120Hz, was aber ausreicht, aber er ist der insgesamt bessere Monitor.


----------



## Rhisdur (10. Juni 2016)

> Würde da eher den Iiyama GB2488HSU-B2 nehmen.
> Da geht Freesync zwar nur bis 120Hz, was aber ausreicht, aber er ist der insgesamt bessere Monitor.



Das würde schon ausreichen. Allerdings liest man, dass er Probleme mit Flimmern und latentem Ghosting hat. 
Bildtechnisch bin ich mit dem AOC eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die Überlegung ist lediglich eine Ausstattungsvariante drüber zu gehen. 

Was kann der Ilyama bzw. was hat der besser was ein AOC nicht hat?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Dazu müsste ich heute Abend nochmal in die PCGH gucken, da wurden beide getestet.


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (13. Juni 2016)

Das Bild des AOC ist nicht nur enorm hell, auch die Farben sind sehr blass und kraftlos. Gut gefallen hat mir die Blickwinkelstabilität, die 144 Hz und die FreeSync Funktion (wobei letztere Fehler bei mir hatte, welche am DP Kabel liegen könnten)
Trotz den Vorteilen für´s Gaming, würde ich mir den Monitor nicht nochmal kaufen. Jetzt läuft wieder der Dell U2515H, kalibriert und wunderschön 

ASUS MG248Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Review: Asus MG248Q - Monitors - HEXUS.net - Page 3

Scheint sich etwas besser einstellen zu lassen, würde trotzdem noch ein wenig auf weitere neue Modelle warten.


----------



## Rhisdur (13. Juni 2016)

Naja dein Dell ist ja ein IPS Panel, dass damit einen bessere Bildqualität zustande kommt, ist kein wunder. Für meine Zwecke kommt das allerdings wegen der fehlenden 144Hz-Funktion bzw. der hohen Reaktionszeit nicht in Frage (hab ein IPS Panel im Mac Book und kenn die Vorteile). 

Der Asus ist ein nettes Teil, allerdings außerhalb meines Budgets... 

Es stimmt, dass der AOC ziemlich hell ist, allerdings hatte ich schon den Eindruck, dass man das so runterregeln kann, dass es passt. Ebenso mit den Farben. Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Schwarz-Abstufungen besser sein könnten.  Es ist halt auch ein TN Panel...

Hab zwischenzeitlich den alten mit 60Hz angesteckt und kann nur sagen, der Unterschied ist echt der Wahnsinn.  Auch wenn ein Spiel keine 60 Frames schafft, kommt es einem irgendwie flüssiger vor, ich meine auch weniger Probleme mit Tearing zu haben. 

Werd aber vermutlich das Modell mit Freesync nehmen. Da ich plane mir irgendwann eine RX 480 (oder auch besser) zu kaufen, passt der Monitor dazu.


----------

